# Im on the Youth shooters' staff!



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats man!

:wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations !!! How'd ya get on? did you send them a resume or what?


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Im a staff member to!!!! i cant wait to try theur scents it looks like a great product


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Congratulations !!! How'd ya get on? did you send them a resume or what?


I sent Mark Mason an e-mail. I told him about me and why I wanted to be on the staff. His e-mail is [email protected]. Good Luck!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Thanks!*



Ignition kid said:


> I sent Mark Mason an e-mail. I told him about me and why I wanted to be on the staff. His e-mail is [email protected]. Good Luck!


Hey, thanks ! I'll be sure to try that.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats man i have never looked at there stuff always been more fond of my scentblocker


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I got on also! Lovin it!


----------



## younghunter94 (Oct 3, 2008)

me too. There stuff looks great!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Hey, thanks ! I'll be sure to try that.


Hey, tell me if you get on. I will really like to know who gets on.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i emailed him and he told me to wait until he moves some of the youth over to the adults


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if all the positions are filled??????


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

when i emailed him on thursday he replied back that all of the posititions were full but he told me that some of the youth would be moving to the adults and he would be filling there spots after the move he told me he would definantly let me know what was going on


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> when i emailed him on thursday he replied back that all of the posititions were full but he told me that some of the youth would be moving to the adults and he would be filling there spots after the move he told me he would definantly let me know what was going on


All right!Hope you get in!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i got my welcoming package today!!! I cant wait to try them they look great.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

stickbow hunter said:


> i got my welcoming package today!!! I cant wait to try them they look great.


I haven't gotten mine yet, maybe i'll get them today.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## younghunter94 (Oct 3, 2008)

How long did it take to get your stuff????


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

maybe a week and i got the stuff in the mail. Did anyone else recieve there there package?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

stickbow hunter said:


> maybe a week and i got the stuff in the mail. Did anyone else recieve there there package?


not yet maybe today.


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

So like what do you have to have?
You have to be a proficient bowhunter?

I'd like to give it a try once more spots open, I mean im not the greatest, but it seems like its worth a shot!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm on too


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm on too, it looks like a great product.:teeth:


----------

